# When to call the vet out with mud fever???



## Princess P (6 January 2011)

Can anyone share their mud fever experiences with me?

My dales type got mud fever through having feather mites back in November (even though I clip feathers off - vet said prob caught from when I ran out of bedding and had to use straw for a week) and the skin got scabby etc etc.

The scabs completely got on top of me, having tried my usual pig oil & sulphur and then hibiscrub and sudocrem & all the muddy marvel stuff.

One morning mid December his legs were swollen like tree trunks and hot and he was very reluctant to walk. The vet saw him that day and gave a weeks course of danilon & norodine antibiotics for mud fever / cellulitis.

This cleared up the heat and swelling but not the scabs.

Have been washing and hibiscrubbing and drying as the vet instructed, and have tried keratex hoof and leg scrub, and flamazine cream and the scabs got a bit better but won't go completely.

At the weekend my RI suggested poulticing legs with cligfilm to soften and remove scabs but since I did that his legs have been too sore for me to touch. He is very good natured and has put up with all other washing & poking so he's not being naughty.

Now this morning they were quite puffy again....

Has anyone else experienced this and can you offer any advice?

Don't know if I need the vet out again of if I should persevere with the hibiscrub etc.

(I have also ordered some dermisol cream and solution which should arrive tomorrow which should help with healing)

Thanks for reading this and for any advice!
x


----------



## Bertthefrog (6 January 2011)

I would give your vet a ring and have a chat about the way his legs are or are not progressing. It may be that he could recommend some other lotion or potion to try - or it may be that he feels he ought to take another look.


----------



## Amymay (6 January 2011)

Stop hibiscrubbing or wetting in any form!!!!!!!

Get some more Flamazine cream and just keep bunging it on for the next week until the scabs are falling off on gentle manipulation.

If there's no improvement after this - I'd have the vet back out to look.

The important thing is though to keep the legs as dry as is humanly possible (i.e no water).


----------



## Princess P (6 January 2011)

Would dermisol be as good as flamazine? Nearly run out of flam but got some dermisol coming tomorrow.


----------



## katherine1975 (6 January 2011)

What did you use to get rid of the mites? Our cob gets mites and I thought it was mud fever, treated her with flamazine for ages and it didn't clear up. Eventually used Frontline spray and haven't had any problems since. The scabs cleared up and the Frontline killed the mites. She is living out this winter in lots of mud and hasn't had any problems.


----------



## Maesfen (6 January 2011)

Throw that blasted Hibiscrub away; it's great stuff but it is not at all suitable for mud fever as it is far too strong and strips out the natural oils from the skin which is also another reason to stop washing it too.
As Amy says, get some decent cream (my preferred one is Protocon) absolutely plaster it on, do not pick or rub it at all; repeat every other day for a week, by then the scabs will have softened up and you will be able to roll some of them off.  If they don't come easily, don't pick at them just plaster again with the cream; repeat this as long as it takes which might be a couple of weeks.  Horse will appreciate not being pulled and picked at too.  Keep legs as dry as you can.  Also look at the diet as skin heals from within, so a healthy diet will give you good skin regrowth too, think of adding some oil or linseed if necessary.


----------



## Princess P (6 January 2011)

Thanks for all your advice.

Vet gave dectomax injection for mites, so have had vet twice in a short space of time for this!


I was feeding fast fibre but read somewhere that alfalfa can exacerbate skin conditions so I tried cutting it out, and the scabs did get a bit better, but this was also around the time I swapped the hibiscrub for the keratex scrub so not sure if it helped!

He is a v good doer prone to chubbiness so he gets a token handful of hi-fi light (alfalfa again I know, but he's been fed that forever with no probs), and a handful of spillers light balancer. He is out during the day and has a haynet in the stable at night.

If I fed oil would that put weight on him?

The 'funny' thing is with all the ice and my careful management of grazing his field isn't even muddy at the moment!


----------



## Just Cruzin (6 January 2011)

I used Flamazine on my horse, caked it on about 1/2 cm thick, covered it in loose clingfilm and then bandaged over the top (all as instructed by my vet). the badages & clingfilm were removed in the morning and then each evening I would manipulate the scabs and remove those that would come off.  The process was repeated for 4 days and his MF had gone. It was quite bad too from the fetlocks down and he was very sore. I also didn't allow him out in the field until they had fully healed.


----------



## pines of rome (6 January 2011)

I had a pony that had it badly put him on global herbs mud x cleared it up


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (6 January 2011)

I've tried an experiment this year and have used a different prevention/cure method on each affected leg. I cannot believe how quickly the leg coated in manuka honey has healed. Another advantage is that the honey is so thick that applying it tends to rub off the looser scabs and leaves the lovely pink healing skin beneath with a protective honey coat.

Try it on one leg of your horse and see how it works for you. I'd recommend you do a hind leg though - prevents getting a horse face coated in honey if they rub their head on their leg. I've had no problems with her licking it off either - although she does help to clean my hands after application!

Another advantage is that it is totally water soluble so is easy to hose off.


----------



## Princess P (7 January 2011)

Hmmm that's interesting... I think I will try the honey on one leg, nothing to lose!

Fingers crossed I can get a handle on it soon
x


----------



## peewit (7 January 2011)

1: Throw away the Dermisol, it's no better than paint stripper!
2: Yout need to clean the scabs thoroughly every day with hibiscrub and warm water - bathe them and pick off what you can. Then
3: Dry the legs best you can
4: Flamazine by the bucket load - it's a good idea to stable bandage over the top of it if you can and keep in overnight
5: If really bad then I'm afraid turn out's going to keep increasing the numbers of dermatophilous bacteria you're meeting daily and the bacteria penetrate broken skin so stabling 24/7 will really help if you can do.
6: Avoid turnout chaps etc when you've got active mud fever.

Hibiscrub is antibacterial surgical scrub and flamazine is antibacterial cream used for human burns/broken skin


----------



## Amymay (7 January 2011)

peewit said:



			1: Throw away the Dermisol, it's no better than paint stripper!
2: Yout need to clean the scabs thoroughly every day with hibiscrub and warm water - bathe them and pick off what you can. Then
3: Dry the legs best you can
4: Flamazine by the bucket load - it's a good idea to stable bandage over the top of it if you can and keep in overnight
5: If really bad then I'm afraid turn out's going to keep increasing the numbers of dermatophilous bacteria you're meeting daily and the bacteria penetrate broken skin so stabling 24/7 will really help if you can do.
6: Avoid turnout chaps etc when you've got active mud fever.

Hibiscrub is antibacterial surgical scrub and flamazine is antibacterial cream used for human burns/broken skin
		
Click to expand...

I have to strongly disagree with stable bandaging - this promotes the bacteria that causes MF.

And also the point about hibbiscrubing and wetting daily.


----------



## peewit (7 January 2011)

hmmm.. I'm not going to get involved in an argument, just that's my professional advice


----------



## daisalph (26 January 2011)

Yes - I agree.  My friend got hold of some cream called 'mudbar' which you apply on completely dry skin to loosen scabs and it seems to be doing that - her cob's defo on the mend


----------



## Littlemissmoneypenny (26 January 2011)

Hi,

How are the legs doing? My horse has recently suffered with mud fever even in the snow it wasn't clearing up. I went out and bought keratex mud fever powder and its worked wonders its been 2 weeks and its cleared up and all her hair has grown back. I think the powder when you rub it in removes all the moisture under the scabs and in the hair.

In the last week or so I have started giving her Brewers Yeast and this is also meant to help with mud fever and sweet itch. I only got it to help calm her (which it has done) and I've noticed her coat and skin looking a lot better. I would defo try it as it isn't that expensive! Agree with the hibiscrub does make it look clean but deep down makes it worse in the long run, been there tried that!

Good luck...it's a nightmare to deal with!


----------



## stacie21 (29 January 2011)

at work and on my own we use sweating on mud fever scabs that have got out of control and it honestly is pain free and really works cover area in sudocreme like loads of it big thick layer then wrap in clingfilm not too tight then gamgee or a leg wrap gamgee prob best as can tro away and bandage leave alone for 24 hours then remove bandage all scabs will be soft and just falling off the sudo will sooth and soften anything all the pores will be clean and open so straight away you can just rub off scabs or give a good clean and start a fresh with sudo or your choice of cream once scabs are off its so easy to get back ontop of it


----------



## Mike007 (29 January 2011)

Hibiscrub ,bloody useless for mud fever. Mud fever is a twofold attack on the skin. The bacteria cause inflamation which causes an immune reaction which agravates the inflamation. Throw in hibiscrub and yes you kill all the bacteria,unfortunately also the good bacteria which protect the skin, Hibiscrub also irritates the skin causing further immune reaction. Once the hibiscrub has worn off ,you have a sterile inflamed ,raw ,skin just right for reinfection with ,guess what,.......mud fever bacteria.


----------



## Honey08 (29 January 2011)

Poor you!  So much contrasting advice.  Much as its all good, and well meant, if you trust your vet, I would speak to your vet again - just ring for a chat initially, to avoid a call out fee.  Out of us all, they're the one that has actually seen it.. My vet is usually very good about "having a chat" about one of the horses.

I've had various horses with various "types/reactions" to mud fever, and different things have worked with different horses.  We have one gelding that only has to look at wet/mud to get severe mud fever.  He is fed oil and gleams with health otherwise - its just his thing!  (Like I personally get sore throats easily.)  With him, the trick is getting his legs bone dry.  I do use very diluted hibiscrub when it initially flares up - after washing with muddy marvel descab - which seems to take most of the scabs off very kindly without the horses bothering at all - no picking. I immediately dry it off with paper towels (I've even gone so far as to consider bringing my hairdryer down to the stables!)  I then leave the horse with his legs bare - to get as much air as possible to the area.  This particular horse has to go out in a small turnout paddock that is grass on hardcore- so even when muddy it is not over his feet.  He goes out 2/3hrs aday in it.  I'd much rather him be out 24/7, but its just not possible.  I also avoid mud on bridleways in winter too - I'm that paranoid about this particular horse and his mud fever!  I find that dry icy weather, when the fields are not mushy are great for him to go out - the sun and the air help no end if he's not gettin muddy.

Good luck to you - its hard work!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (29 January 2011)

my vet makes a very good mud fever cream .. aqueous cream with antibiotic and steroid in it. works well. i like to keep the legs as dry as possible, never wash the mud off .. the mud fairies do it in the night, and not pick and aggrivate the condition. horses prone to mites are jabbed with dextomax to get rid of the mites. if scabs are bad and crusty i apply the vet cream, clingfilm and bandage for 24 hours, then rub legs with a towel til all cream and most of scabs are off then reapply the vet mud fever cream. very often the more you do makes it worse.


----------



## Kokopelli (29 January 2011)

When we got our horse he had slight mud fever on one of his legs and when we got him vetted the vet gave us this stuff that you use for a skin condition cows get.

We used it for about 3 days and it went and hasn't come back and I can't think of the name of it but can look on the label tomorrow. Or someone on here my know what I mean. I think you can only get it from the vet though but it really worked a treat.


----------



## RolyPolyPony (30 January 2011)

My boy had really really bad mud fever when he came to me.  All i did was wipe any mud off the affected area (with an old towel) and smothered it in sudocrem.  It took a week or so so start healing but once it started it went for it.  it was completely healed in around 2 and half weeks.  I didnt pick the scabs, hibbiscrub or anything.


----------



## TheBlack (30 January 2011)

why do people wet the legs and cover them in sudocream????? This makes it worse! You need to dry it up not keep wet! 

You need Athletes foot spray or cream it contains Tinactin which dries it up in a week! Please try it it is £3.50 not a £350+ vet bill


----------



## Princess P (30 January 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone, really appreciate everyone's comments but so many different ideas!

I am nearly at the limit of what I can cope with at the moment, it's just going on and on!

Last weekend, after 2 weeks of 24 hour stabling, washing with hibi scrub at night after riding in the school, drying with kitchen towel and bandaging with sanitary towels on under bandage pads and stable bandages (14 p for 10 tesco value press on towels - sterile and non-adherent and cheaper than gamgee etc!), and either flamazine or aloe vera from a friend's plant on under the bandage, his scabs had almost gone! So last weekend I turned him out for about 3 hrs Saturday and 3 hours Sunday. He went out covered in muddy marvel barrier cream and didn't get muddy or wet in the field.

Decided he wasn't ready to  be out all day long while I'm at work so started 24 hr stabling again on Monday. Monday evening legs were all scabby again and on Tuesday morning legs were swollen and hot. :-(

It feels like this is never going to end!

It is a bit better now, but it is still really sore for him and he is getting really fed up of me washing and rubbing cream into the scabby bits.

The warm hibi scrub and rinsing off is helping soften the scabs and get rid of them, and if I don't do it the scabs are bigger and crustier the next day. It also gets rid of the sand on his legs from riding in the school. If I don't bandage over night his legs fill and the scabs also seem worse.

To make it even worse a 'friend' stitched us up with some hay that none of the horses on the yard will eat and I have run out of my old hay, my hay man is on hols until next weekend so I'm having to beg and borrow hay off other liveries, because he's refusing to touch the other stuff!

Am borrowing my friend's clippers on Tuesday night so will clip his legs out again so I can get to the skin more easily. Am going to continue my schooling / hibi scrub / drying / stable bandage nightime routine, and also try betnovate cream. My farrier recommended this, it's a steroid based cream and I happen to have some at home that the doctor gave me for my eczema.

Thanks for reading all of this, any more comments gratefully received!
x


----------



## Princess P (30 January 2011)

Littlemissmoneypenny - I have never heard of giving brewers yeast before, what does it do? I have been thinking some kind of skin supplement may help him, just not sure which! He is black and he has a very nice shiny coat, but his mane and tail can get a bit flaky so I guess a skin supplement could help with that. I'm not so keen to feed oil as he is a v. good doer I'm worried it will make him fat!

He windsucks after any food apart from grass hay, and I have always wondered if it's an acid / unsettled stomach type thing (has been checked by vet who said it's not serious as he only does it after food and not losing condition) - so maybe yeast could help with that too?


----------



## horselover68 (31 January 2011)

I've just had to call the vet out as mine got secondary infection so had to have injections and is now on course of anti-biotics and bute for a week plus have to keep him in and wash legs every day with maleceteq - not sure of spelling shampoo, mine is prone to this strepto infection so if I were you I'd get the vet out as yours may have similar as 2 others on same yard have got it.

Re dietary I was feeding him brewers yeast and linseed as well as Mud Warrior supplement and Aloe Vera to help his immune system none have made any difference but girl at saddlery has told me to try Global Herbs ImmuPlus supplement as her horse had mud fever and she had tried every potion and lotion going to no avail so I am going to give this a try, thankfully field we are moving to isnt really bad so he should be able to be turned out in a few days.

Creams wise I used Aromaheel to help the healing and get rid of scabs without having to pick mud off and it had been doing a good job till other infection occurred - roll on summer and drier weather! Camrosa is also good for helping hair grow back.


----------



## milomoo (31 January 2011)

I swear by Pevidine Scrub(very weak soloution) or Savlon disinfectant to clean followed by Germoline or nappy cream such as bepanthen or zinc and castor oil once the legs are dry, put as much on as you can. I have also been known to pile on Benzyl Benzoate and rub it well in, it is fab for lifting off stubborn scabs. My vet has yet to say anything negative about my ramdom mixture of creams. 
I got to the point a few years ago where I was so fed up I raided the remains of my first aid kit and horses, hence the Germoline, which made an impression in 24 hours. Horse was close to being infected.
Hibi Scrub is a great disinfectant but it dries out skin both horse and human.


----------



## TheBlack (1 February 2011)

STOP WETTING THE LEGS! IT IS MAKING IT 10 TIMES WORSE! It is bacterial and fungal so it spreads in wet conditions! The Hibi scrubbing is making me cringe no wonder these horses legs get infected. Does anyone ever listen!


----------



## learningcurve (1 February 2011)

When one of my boys had a small amount of mud fever I used udder cream twice a day.

Kept him out on a concrete yard with access to stable, as I thought movement would help with the swelling. Never washed or tried to remove scabs.

Cleared up very quickly.


----------



## Maesfen (1 February 2011)

TheBlack said:



			STOP WETTING THE LEGS! IT IS MAKING IT 10 TIMES WORSE! It is bacterial and fungal so it spreads in wet conditions! The Hibi scrubbing is making me cringe no wonder these horses legs get infected. Does anyone ever listen!
		
Click to expand...

You almost wonder if it's worth the effort don't you and I am the first to agree that different methods suit different horses but whichever way it's treated, nobody seems to give them any time to recover so nothing will work if you don't give it time to repair.  Not only does it need to be scab free, it also needs time to strengthen up the skin again before you start turning out in the same conditions when they first got it whether you put a barrier cream on it or not.
Don't be in such a hurry, skin doesn't repair in a day.
If you leave it completely alone then it will go of its own accord eventually (think wild ponies, they don't get any treatment) and that's what I tend to do TBH as long as it hasn't got infected and most of the time, according to my vet, it gets infected because people have been messing about with it weakening the skin by washing it in Hibiscrub.  I so wish that was a prescription only drug, it really does make more problems than it solves in mud fever cases.


----------



## Princess P (1 February 2011)

It was my vet who suggested hibi scrub! 

Have started a new routine tonight. I have clipped his legs (with the help of my husband and a twitch) and washed with bicarbonate of soda in luke warm water, dried and then applied betnovate (steroid cream from the doctor for my eczema but recommended by my farrier and several other people) which was mixed with some aqueous cream.

I am not going to wash his legs again this week, I am going to apply more cream every evening before I ride, hopefully the cream will keep the sand from the arena out of the sore bits.

I am also not going to bandage even though it stops his legs  filling, as you are not supposed to bandage on top of steroid creams.

If I'm not having to take bandages off in the morning I can spend that time walking him round the yard and hopefully that will prevent his legs filling too much, as I can only ride in the evening.

Watch this space!
x


----------



## Amymay (2 February 2011)

I think that steroid cream may be the last thing you want to put on.

And you should never bandage on top of MF - so well done for leaving off.


----------



## silverncrown (4 February 2011)

I have had exactly the same problems with my grey arab. It makes you so frustrated as it is very tricky to deal with. However, I THINK (touch wood and all that) I have got over the problem now. My main advice is to stop washing the legs. I know the scabs get worse short term but long term it is better. What you want is to start building up the oil in the skin again and you cant let this happen when you are wasking lots. If you have to wash do it ever third day. Keep in unitl scaps stop weaping as even dry dirt/mud will agravate. The only thing I have found that works it a purple spray. It is actually a sheep purple spray (got it from local farm shop). Spray it on twice per day. No picking/washing 0 it dries the skin and the scabs just drop off. Dont bandage, this makes the legs swell more when you remove and turn out on concrete/frosty ground so no wet/grit/dirt. The thing that I found made it really bad was the sand in the arena. I have ridden for first time today in 4 weeks - but only on road and wont be returning to arena until leg are back to normal. Probably not what you want to hear but the sand seemed to make the scabs thick and crusty like you said your were if you didnt wask.
Good luck - I know how horrid it is!
x


----------



## showqa (4 February 2011)

Oh my life - I have exactly the same problem and have just posted not having noticed yours.

I thought my mare was over it and hey presto, since the rain has returned so has the mud fever. I must say that I feel for her, hibiscrub would just be too harsh. It seems scab free now and the flesh is healthy pink so I'm coating it in flamazine and hoping for the best - sooooo sick of it, as is she poor girl. Brewer's Yeast sounds an interesting idea.


----------



## only_me (4 February 2011)

my horse got mud fever through too much washing & then bandaging not totally dry legs (my fault, plus fact horse has white legs & pink skin) 

He was very sore, so washed in tea tree oil shampoo, added herbal cream & got vet out to check as very odd type of mud fever (dosent look like normal mud fever, hence we were so confused as to what it was, due to it looking more like a burn/skined section of skin with no scabbing what so ever) and we started him on course of ABs to get on top of it, and horse has been not allowed out in field for past 2 weeks (he is ridden & is out in a yard for most of day).

We seem to have got on top of it, and when our fields start to dry up he can go out, with camrosa on his heels to act as a barrier!
I have also invested in thermatex leg wraps which I can put on his legs after washing, to make sure they are totally dry 

We have a horse down the road from us who had the worst mud fever we have ever seen - there are SCARS on his legs from the amount of mud fever he has suffered with over the years  His is nearly all gone now, he is not allowed in a field (but is ridden 3 times a day hacking normally) and it was a process of dilute hibiscrub taking scars off at start, and then smothering leg in the herbal cream I use. Legs were covered in the cream morning and night!
He is a lot happier now, and mud fever has nearly almost gone!


----------



## DougalJ (7 February 2011)

I'm completely drained by reading this post and all the conflicting advice.....I have a warmblood with two back white socks that always get mud fever in the winter. I have tried every single remedy going, with everything that has been mentioned on this post. I have had the vet out a few times to try and sort it out too with £££ in bills. I have spent so much on lotion and potions I dread to think how much it would all be together. The only solution to mud fever is no turnout in muddy fields. This I know is not a pratical solution, and its not pratical for me too but its the only way it clears. Ive kept mine in for 3 weeks, totally cleared just by keeping the legs clean with brushing the mud off. As soon as he is back out in the fields with a couple of inches of barrier cream...it comes back. I now give him limited turnout with barrier cream and just battle my through the winter muddy months dealing with the MF the best I can.


----------



## FlyingCoo (7 February 2011)

I feel your pain in dealing with this and have my deepest sympathies. My boy suffered terribly with this last year and had mega vets bills after many antibiotics and the shampoo scrub stuff and it did work wonders. Didn't help that the only thing I cannot touch on my pony is his legs so he had to get twitched everytime we went near them.
This year has been a success why?...I refused point blankly to clip his legs from September last year as he is a TB X but somehow has inherited shire feathers from somewhere!! He looks completely ridiculous fully clipped out and these 80's fluffy leg warmers from the knee/hock down but it has been for medical reasons and not vanity and the feathers are so thick have acted as a barrier on their own.I have not had to put any additional barrier creams etc on. I am mortified when we go anywhere but then hey ho. Roll on the spring when I can get the clippers back out to them!!
Maybe worth keeping in mind for next winter and avoid clipping.
Good Luck and hope all gets better soon


----------



## Ella Bella (7 February 2011)

Hi there, I can sympathize, it's wicked stuff and can take months to get control of. I work primarily with draft cross breeds (Clyde in particular) and this is a fairly common ailment....aka, Clyde Itch.

You have some conflicting advice here and I don't wish to add to your confusion but I think I've figured out a system! It has worked with the last few severe cases so I think I'm on to something.

First step, be diligent, don't let a day go by that you do not treat the scabs. 
Clip legs as best you can.
Wash with warm water and an iodine based antiseptic cleaner, Betadine solution is my choice. (the dark orange stuff). Once the scabs become moist they are fairly easy to *slide* off. Sounds gross but my thumb nail is my tool. Every miniscule bit of scab (looks like bacon bits) HAS to be thoroughly removed.
Next gently but thoroughly towel dry. I will use a paper towel after the towel to blot away any moisture remaining.
Apply a very generous layer of zinc (diaper rash cream) mixed with furazone (yellow paste). Take a dab of each and mix on your palm (don't premix and take care to not contaminate the tubs of cream, use latex gloves).
Leave unwrapped, stall rest is not recommended as this only leads to more stocking up (thickening of legs).
Lastly,  dexamethoxone injections are extremely helpful with the heat and swelling.
If you enlarge my avatar photo you'll see the hind legs puffed like balloons and the raised nasty scabs on my mare. I think she got it from my clipper blades. Anyhow it's completely gone!
Best of luck!


----------



## lady lou (7 February 2011)

I have been using mud bar from Bite Back. It is an ointment containing no harsh products. The beauty of this is you don't have to wash their legs constantly meaning less irritation. I started using this and a few days later the scabs were dropping off leaving the skin healthy underneath. The legs have to be very dry but not squeaky clean meaning I could rub it in and turn out. I have been washing her legs just once a week and can still feel the barrier working. 
This is Excellent stuff the best I have used so far, so if you are struggling give it a go! I found it to be much cheaper than a lot of other products too. I found it on eBay. 
Hope this helps


----------



## daisalph (8 February 2011)

Completely agree with you DougalJ - if you're trimming and clipping legs and feathers, you've got to substitute the protection of the hair with something else.  Either don't let them get wet and muddy by keeping them in and/or apply a really good cream for limited turnout. (I haven't tried mudbar Jazzer but will give it a go if I can find it).


----------



## ImogenBurrows (9 February 2011)

Mudfever is always a provocative topic 

The trouble is every case if different and I have horses at one yard that respond to one treatment and then others at a yard down the road who respond to a different treatment.

The problem is the disease is multifactorial - environment, individual predisposition, bacteria, fungi the list goes on.  

I think we all agree on some points - 
prolonged wet is bad
dry is good
skin needs time to heal (longer that the scabs disapperaing)
constant daily treatment _can_ aggrevate the skin further
some topical products are irritant if too concentrated/too frequently applied. 

E.g.
Have the horse in a dry area (yard/box) while recovers is essential.
Cleaning the legs a scabs removal (within reason) is necessary in most cases
Don't rush to get the horse back out in the field or you will see relapses rapidly!
I see a lot of problems with long term repetitive use by owners with hibiscrub

I believe this is because of two reasons primarily: it is used WAY too concentratedly in most cases - the correct dilution is 0.05%...hands up who works that out?!!! 
A rough guide from me is a capful in a bucket of warm water is enough!  Too much isn't better for the bugs and is way worse for the skin.
Secondly Hibiscrub is drying and irritant for the skin - ask anyone who washes their hands that aren't damaged in it!!  

Personaly I prefer to use Malaseb for several reasons: First it works if you only use it 3xweekyl so the horse and skin have time to recover and you can keep the legs dry; second it is gentle on the skin as it is more shampoo like; and thridly it is antibacterial AND antifungal.  

I suspect as vets we miss the fungal component frequently and I know Evelyn is particularly a big advocate of Imaverol or ther antifungals as a treatment.  I'm a bit more a half-way house kinda girl 

THERE IS NOT ONE FIX AS EVERY CASE IS DIFFERENT - so for all of you giving the others a hard time for not doing it "your way", stop it....you might be wrong too.  Just because it works for your horse, won't mean it'll work for all.  

Re: the steroids - they may well be appropriate here to reduce the imflammation and the infection may have either gone already or be being treated with the other drugs.  

I constantly battle with horses with this disease.  It is a PITA.  When one of you finds the cure for all, be sure to let us know! 

BTW - very interested in the manuka honey idea - was that used neat w/o any other treatments???

Hope that helps, fwiw.

Imogen


----------



## MozartK (9 February 2011)

ImogenBurrows - Hi, I have sent you a PM. Something you may be interested in.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (9 February 2011)

Imogen - I use my manuka honey neat and put it on like you would any topical cream, my fingers are cleaned afterwards by the horse being treated . I didn't even buy a medical Manuka honey - just a squeezy tube one from Sainsburys that you can buy to put on toast. You can buy honey impregnated dressings and I'd be tempted to use them next time under leg bandages. 

I've since used it on a scabby heel caused by mites and that has healed well and I used it on some grass warts on my 3yold's nose (by accident I hasten to add - she sampled the product in the hand cleaning process and it got smeared on her warts in her haste to lick). They came up like little purple brussel sprouts and dropped off the next day with no scar or mark left........

Hope this helps


----------



## ImogenBurrows (9 February 2011)

Thanks both - re the manuka, we already use a lot of the impregnated dressing for chronic healing wounds but never neat on mudfever as yet....maybe will give that a try


----------

